# Hedgehog Pencil Sharpener



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I just saw this on Target's website.
http://www.target.com/Hedgehog-Penc...366?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:hedgehog&page=1


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hhaha thats cute :lol:


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha :lol:, that's way past cool (heh heh, sonic refrence).


----------



## angelabrookss (Sep 1, 2010)

That is so cute Hedgehog electric pencil sharpener . Nice post !


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awe, Target's website is saying they can't find the item! Anyone have a pic they can post?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Maybe this is it?
http://www.amazon.com/Animal-House-Hedg ... B001OR22CC


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That'd be it. Thanks Larry!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I've seen that and been torn between laughing because it's silly, and being horrified because the hedgehog looks like it's screaming.


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know....I find that a little scary-looking....


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

This one is cuter... http://www.modcloth.com/store/ModCloth/ ... our+Quills

but out of stock


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> This one is cuter... http://www.modcloth.com/store/ModCloth/ ... our+Quills
> 
> but out of stock


I have that one!! :lol: My friend bought it for me for a birthday present this year.  It's as adorable as it looks in the picture, and works pretty well too. It makes me wish I actually used regular pencils still, instead of mechanical. XD


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> > This one is cuter... http://www.modcloth.com/store/ModCloth/ ... our+Quills
> ...


Lol I never use real pencil exept when I draw and need something else than HB lead. I would use it as a decoration.


----------

